# New Member



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Hello all I am new member as of today, I am proud to announce after about three months of searching we finally got our outback we wanted.

We are the proud new owners of a 28bhs, fully loaded with two flat screen tvs plates the entire works, TT was not the life for the previous owner. So we picked her up for a song!

1 lovely wife to great girls 7, and 4 and I am glad to be in a outback!

TV, is a 2000 expedition with 4:10's, Borla exhaust, K&N cold air intake and a set of billet pulleys. Reese dual cam with a Prodigy brake control. She towed like a dream. Plenty of power even on the Southern California Grades. Nice to meet you all.


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Congrats on your new TT and welcome to the site! Us northern folks get a little jealous of you year round campers.

Enjoy your OB and post often!


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome, and congrats on the new camper. I'm sure there are loads of memories left in that one!

Plus, your rig sounds like a real stump puller.

Again, welcome.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new Outback!!














You'll love it. I bought mine from someone that wasn't as into camping as they thought they might be as well.

Have fun!!


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Yea thanks for the welcome it's been less than five minutes! We paid $14,500.00 for it so i think we did ok. Plus he had every factory option installed on it, so it's really loaded! We have been camping in the driveway everynight until we can get on the road, so the memories have started already.

Thanks again I hope to be an active member. Yes us Cali people can do a lot of camping. Beach Is only a few hours away!!


----------



## kymont (Feb 3, 2006)

Congratulations - and you've found the best sight (and most addictive) on the internet.

Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome jlbabb28 to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 28BHS and enjoy









Don action


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

action action action Congratulations and welcome to Outbackers.com action action action


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, jlbabb28!* action

Congratulations on the new Outback! It sounds like you got a great deal!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site and congrads on the Outback

Gary


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Steve...

Where do you come up with these things!










Did Santa leave a copy of PhotoShop under the tree?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Y-Guy,

Where did you get that pic at Little Pigs Bar-B-Q? That's great!!
















Bill


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Congratulations and all good wishes to you and yours! action


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

Congrats on the new rig. sounds like a great set up.

welcome to the site!!









scott


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Congratulations jlbabb! To you AND your family! Sounds like you are going to have alot of fun! Nice 'meeting' you!


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow thank you all so much I have already spent countless hours looking at the site! thanks again I look forward to some intersting conversations!

~Jeff~


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

jlbabb28,

Welcome and congratulations. Sounds like some nice mods on the Expedition. I do have a question about the Borla exhaust. I've been debating between Magnaflow and Borla but my wife is worried that "her truck" will be too loud. From everything I've read on F150Online the Borla system is only slightly louder than stock and doesn't have the dreaded drone at highway speeds. What's your opinion of your system and would you recommend it.

Thanks,


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Go with Borla a little more expensive than the others but it does not drive you crazy going down the road. Flow master magana flow all have the same problem to me at 60 they drive me nuts with the low hum. Plus I dont want to keep the kids awake I try and make travel time quiet time leaving around nap time to drive.

It has a good tone but at freeway sppeds it's quiet so you can have a conversation with your wife. Sometimes I wish I would have gotten the louder one. j/k honey I know you read my posts.

Jeff


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome, jlbabb! action


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Jeff et al,

Congratulations and welcome aboard. Sounds like a great deal on the Outback. You guys are gonna love it.

All the best,
Scott


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome Welcome Welcome....

Congrats on the new Outback...you're going to love it.


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks again evryone I seem to be spending a lot of time here now. Happy Camping to all


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

One thing on changing exhaust on your TV, I had a friend that did it and ran the exhaust straight out the back. When he tows his camper the exhaust bounces off the front of the camper and back at the truck. If you are going to change it you may want to turn it and run it out the sides. Just a thought.

Gary


----------

